# Fuel prices



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Auchan Dunkirk 126 euro, Luxembourg 118 euro. That's 93p. Switzerland 180sf Hope this is good info for you guys.
Eddie.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our local Intermarche

Gasoil 1.29€ but on Covent GardenFX the € : £ conversion rate is now 1.26€ : £1

that equates to £1.02 per litre......

That price usually comes down a cent or so for the weekend....

Dave


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Eddie,

Thank you for the update on fuel prices.

Have you an update on coffee prices? are they still £3.65 a cup?

Why is it, that we all complain about the price of a litre of fuel? No one complains when we pay £3.65 for a cup of coffee. A pot of tea £1.70 or a toasted tea cake at £3.85?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

and an espresso contains about 50ml and costs about 1,50€

which makes it about about 30€ a litre........

so filling up your MH with coffee rather than gasoil/diesel would cost you around 2100€ or £1666.66

ouch......... I am glad coffee only fuels the driver not the vehicle....

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't drink coffee when I'm out even at €1 and as the French can't make tea I settle on Hot Chocolate usually at €2.40.

But to get back to the op diesel round here varies from €1.26 to €1.29.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Seems to be going down. Diesel E1.24,1 at Intermarche near Mont St Michel today.


----------



## Steve_UK (May 18, 2012)

Drew said:


> Hi Eddie,
> 
> . . . . . No one complains when we pay £3.65 for a cup of coffee. A pot of tea £1.70 or a toasted tea cake at £3.85?


Eh? Are you saying that "we" pay those prices? I don't complain because I don't pay them!

They would soon drop if everyone did the same!!!


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Diesel €1.206 on ile de Re today. Pleasantly surprised!


----------

